# just say no to riceburners



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

have you ever been driving and some punk with with suped honda and nissan pulls up to you with those annoying mufflers.i mean i everybody in the world knows the german,americans,italians,and the english are know for for producing fast cars.know these kids take these riceburners add exhust,chips,intakes,nos and they a friging laptop to drive it.







.i mean they anit crap if they take them on the track.and they crap on the 1/4 mile either.what ever happen to musle cars they eat rice for breakfeast.my freind had a 1979 cammoro and the thew a vette motor which was 350 he bored out the cinlders and that was fast as hell nothing could cacth him.wake up people vteck is crap.just say no to riceburner.if you want a fast car get a real one


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

dont you think that buy calling people riceburners you are been a little bit racist


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

englishman said:


> dont you think that buy calling people riceburners you are been a little bit racist


 no not racist thats the slang we use for them.sorry if i insulted anyone


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

if you said that in china town in london they would chop off your arms


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

dude i live in nyc we have a chinatown too relax.thats not thread.and i have alot of oreintal friends,i even dated orental chicks so chill ok.england is not rougher place than nyc.ive been there you are violent only when it comes to sports go figure


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Here theyre known as rice rockets...not burners...but oh well.

He wasnt being racist guys. Its just a street term. Calm down.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

This post is crap. I do not own any sort of import car, and I still think this is the stupidest post ever. I have no problem with people trying to make cars of any make fast, in fact I think it's awesome when civics, yugos, sidekicks, huge boats, burn cars that should be much faster than them. The only thing I have a problem is people who put huge wings, body kits, fart pipes, etc, on a car that hasn't been modified at all, ya know, all show no go. I still don't like body mods on any sort of car, but if they can back it up, it won't piss me off. Trust me, their are plenty of imports out there that could smoke your freinds *CAMARO*


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I thought this was a rice rocket:


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

damm nobody gets it .why buy a car and modify it.when you could buy bmw,benz,porche,mustang and list goes on.something already fast from the factory


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Because for 1/4 the price you could get a car and make it 2wice as fast as any of those.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Because for 1/4 the price you could get a car and make it 2wice as fast as any of those.


 i dont think thats correct.cause in the usa the parts are cheaper for domestic parts then import parts


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

another thing is they dont change the motor cause nothing fits in ther to upgrade


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

> dude i live in nyc we have a chinatown too relax.thats not thread.and i have alot of oreintal friends,i even dated orental chicks so chill ok.england is not rougher place than nyc.ive been there you are violent only when it comes to sports go figure


 i thought that you were calling chinese people rice burners my bad sorry


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

englishman said:


> > dude i live in nyc we have a chinatown too relax.thats not thread.and i have alot of oreintal friends,i even dated orental chicks so chill ok.england is not rougher place than nyc.ive been there you are violent only when it comes to sports go figure
> 
> 
> i thought that you were calling chinese people rice burners my bad sorry


 i tried to tell you its slang and i aint no racist


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Are you kidding me? Honda has most of their engines interchangable. I don't even own a honda and I know this. You should sit don and have a chat with bobme, he can enlighten you on what a honda can do. besides, you also said bmw,benz,porsche, which parts cost ALOT for. BTW I own a Trans Am, so don't think I am just taking sides here.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Are you kidding me? Honda has most of their engines interchangable. I don't even own a honda and I know this. You should sit don and have a chat with bobme, he can enlighten you on what a honda can do. besides, you also said bmw,benz,porsche, which parts cost ALOT for. BTW I own a Trans Am, so don't think I am just taking sides here.


 you dont have upgrade those cars there plenty fast.i mean these guys that have nos need a laptop to regulate it.laptop and the nos kit is 2000 easy.2000 can you drive and be on the laptop doing 100 .







you could drop a vette motor and change the rear and your fast enogh.these cars that they modify cant even take a hit they blow up


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Yeah, I'm gonna have to disagree with this post....

back in my "ricer" days I had a 91 nissan 300ZX TT and my own import shop...we went out of business because we spent more money/time on our cars than the customers...My car was fast as f*ck though.

Camaro's are trash...and the others are too expensive.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Because for 1/4 the price you could get a car and make it 2wice as fast as any of those.


 thats true...







It dosent amtter what you have now a days .....Import or Hot rod american muscle...In todays market there are parts out there for imports to make them beat V8 motors.....With about 10 to 15 grand in the motor...
It dosent matter ...anybody that enjoys doing something they like or anything shoudnt be knocked..


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna have to disagree with this post....
> 
> back in my "ricer" days I had a 91 nissan 300ZX TT and my own import shop...we went out of business because we spent more money/time on our cars than the customers...My car was fast as f*ck though.
> 
> Camaro's are trash...and the others are too expensive.


 exactly what mods did you on your 300zx.please keep in my people this car was built and desined as a sports car.the fast ones came 2 seaters.car was made for speed.and accord,intergra, arnent sportcars


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Because for 1/4 the price you could get a car and make it 2wice as fast as any of those.
> ...


 porches come 4 cilinder dont look at it that way


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Whats the deal with this board? Anti-import supporters? True your big block engine can pull power but! is it engery and enviormentally efficent and odnt break down on you every 10k miles haha? Can it pull good gas milage and use as a daily commuter without hurting your pocket? These "riceburners" you talk about can pull great gas milage along with style and speed. My car i admit is a nice car. I pull 13.8 to 14 flat at the 1/4 stock! Add a few things like what you did and i'll be flying. Did you also mention you swapped motors? We can do the same with these imports and will blow the sh*t out of you. Take a hatchback and add a h22 or a type r (b6a?) and you will be running like 13's no problem and all it cost to do all that including buying the car itself will be less than 10k. The evo and sti already does 13s no problem with an average driver stock! Add a few things you with will be in the 10's and 11's. I dont get why you muscle heads are always complaining. We dont complain about you guys and why should you guys complain about us. I have much repsect for american muscles but i feel its not right for you guys to slander us. There is a lot of those garbage ricers that iant fast out there that do make annoying noise but i can say the same about you guys. I suggest you muscle fanatics should do some research and expand you horzions before you guys slander others.

BTW: Your car pulls how many hps in how many liters and how many cylinders? Do you know how much hp we can get in 1.2 liters with only 4 cylinders? Over 200hp in 1.2 liters. Do the math! Our cars are built in more effiecntcy than any muscle car out there. We beat you in handling, gas, enviormental issues, comfort, everything beside the tq =(


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Whats the deal with this board? Anti-import supporters? True your big block engine can pull power but! is it engery and enviormentally efficent and odnt break down on you every 10k miles haha? Can it pull good gas milage and use as a daily commuter without hurting your pocket? These "riceburners" you talk about can pull great gas milage along with style and speed. My car i admit is a nice car. I pull 13.8 to 14 flat at the 1/4 stock! Add a few things like what you did and i'll be flying. Did you also mention you swapped motors? We can do the same with these imports and will blow the sh*t out of you. Take a hatchback and add a h22 or a type r (b6a?) and you will be running like 13's no problem and all it cost to do all that including buying the car itself will be less than 10k. The evo and sti already does 13s no problem with an average driver stock! Add a few things you with will be in the 10's and 11's. I dont get why you muscle heads are always complaining. We dont complain about you guys and why should you guys complain about us. I have much repsect for american muscles but i feel its not right for you guys to slander us. There is a lot of those garbage ricers that iant fast out there that do make annoying noise but i can say the same about you guys. I suggest you muscle fanatics should do some research and expand you horzions before you guys slander others.
> 
> BTW: Your car pulls how many hps in how many liters and how many cylinders? Do you know how much hp we can get in 1.2 liters with only 4 cylinders? Over 200hp in 1.2 liters. Do the math! Our cars are built in more effiecntcy than any muscle car out there. We beat you in handling, gas, enviormental issues, comfort, everything beside the tq =(


 its not anti-import cause i love supras,and 300 zxs.if a car is built for speed from the factory i aint critzing it.maybe in nyc its diffrent how can you have a 4door car put all the crap in it and call it a speed machine when you wont be able to control it


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Oppps sorry just add an extra thousand or two to the sti or evo and you will get a 11 sec car.

My car add a 3gs and you will get a high high 11 to 12's car

add 2gs more to the hackback that i mention and you will have a flying car!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 Bro I know what porches have in them....I got a twin turbo porsche sitting out it front of the office I'm at...
Either or however you want to create horsepower more power to yall..








I have had hot rods...64 falcon 351 windsor, 64 El Camino / 393 stroker motor and currently I have a 69 mustang with a 302 boss motor....
IMO I like the cars out today that can produce major horsepower out of such a small engine's...Imports rock....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ouch on the Camaro comment. I have ridden in a few Z cars, and trust me, you are in no position to be calling a camaro trash.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

this is a riceburner in my opinion,not a sports car


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> jefandniko said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 you my idol







you have all those cars







you the man


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> damm nobody gets it .why buy a car and modify it.when you could buy bmw,benz,porche,mustang and list goes on.something already fast from the factory


 why buy a car that i 50 G's + when u can buy a civic si (made for racing) for 12 thousand and only put 8 g's in there and smoke bemmers like m3s mustang gts all that crap

i own a civic SI and i can pretty much smoke any old skool around here

upgrades: 28 psi turbo, 75shot NX, greddy evo cat back exhaust, dc sport headers, konney yellows, short shifter, race springs, strut bar, and the best of all swaped my B16 with an H22 motor, with integra type R bottem end. and its the funnist car i have ever owned. and im not trying to saw old skool arn't badass i mean ill give them there props, but put an old skool on a track with a ricer, and that old skool with be in the wall first turn trying to keep up with the ricer.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> jefandniko said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 all the cars you mentioned fall under non riceburner catogory


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

captinmo187 said:


> jefandniko said:
> 
> 
> > damm nobody gets it .why buy a car and modify it.when you could buy bmw,benz,porche,mustang and list goes on.something already fast from the factory
> ...


 for 20000 that you spend to modify you can buy a fat m3 that will eat them like candy


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i like imports i drove a nissan 300zx and that was very fu*king fast


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Ouch on the Camaro comment. I have ridden in a few Z cars, and trust me, you are in no position to be calling a camaro trash.


 hmmm...i'm not talking about an 82 datsun...

if you ever rode in my old Z you would piss your pants, not only because of the speed. but because it also had an ability to make turns, not just go straight.

camaro's in my opinion are ugly, white trash mobiles...always have been, always will be.

but that's just me.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

englishman said:


> i like imports i drove a nissan 300zx and that was very fu*king fast


 exclatly they dont need work cause they were built fast in the first place


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

oh and mustangs suck, i smoked my first mustang gt when all i had was cold air intake, headers and exhaust. and i have 4 less cylinders lol


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> .what ever happen to musle cars they eat rice for breakfeast.my freind had a 1979 cammoro and the thew a vette motor which was 350 he bored out the cinlders and that was fast as hell nothing could cacth him.wake up people vteck is crap.just say no to riceburner.if you want a fast car get a real one


 No sh*t







remember this and so did you......Do you really want to start with me...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> *white trash* mobiles


 Hey its a discussion about cars...dont throw in the race card!


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch on the Camaro comment. I have ridden in a few Z cars, and trust me, you are in no position to be calling a camaro trash.
> ...


 do you like the new 350z.there fast enogh from the factory


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

QUOTE (englishman @ Nov 5 2003, 06:36 PM) 
i like imports i drove a nissan 300zx and that was very fu*king fast

exclatly they dont need work cause they were built fast in the first place

and it didnt have any thing done to it what a car id buy one if i had the money


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

i dont see any modified copper mins there fast enough and made by bmw


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> captinmo187 said:
> 
> 
> > jefandniko said:
> ...


 yeah now if only i spent 20000 to modify it, i only spent 7000 and i can eat up an m3 right now


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

bmw rule all the way


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

englishman said:


> bmw rule all the way


 i had a bmw m3 for 10 years loved it,then i got married


----------



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)

man, if someone enjoys hooking up there car..good for them..everyone has there hobbies..not everyone can afford to pay for a expensive car upfront...with mods, you can do them little by little and its fun. As far as most american cars..i think they are sh*t...yea a camaro or mustang have a nice engine..but the interior is made of sh*t materials... i have an Acura and when i sit in a american car like a ford or something it feels like a piece of crap compared to mine. So in summary..if its your car and you pay for it...do whatever the hell you want and tell the old farts to kiss your ass.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

captinmo187 said:


> jefandniko said:
> 
> 
> > captinmo187 said:
> ...


 and hows the handling i sure you cant rip turns and stay stay staight


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> do you like the new 350z.there fast enogh from the factory


 to be honest I don't like any cars from 1998 on...

the cars stopped having personality after that...now they all look the same...with those stupid ass healights...

the 350Z is okay i guess.

and ms natt, I wasn't playing the race card with the whitetrash comment...i was playing the lifestyle card...


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

look at the car in my sig now thats one phat ride i would race any muscle car in that









one day she will be mine


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> captinmo187 said:
> 
> 
> > jefandniko said:
> ...


 i just raced a laguna seca a few weeks ago and i was up there with 4 vetts, and an m3 and then some miatas n stupid stuff but i smoked the m3 and was right behind the 2nd corvet the hole time. and these corvetts are fast but they are tanks.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> and ms natt, I wasn't playing the race card with the whitetrash comment...i was playing the lifestyle card...


 Its still a racist comment. Even if you did mean it as a lifestyle.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

whatever.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

My theory: In the end....Its still just a Civic


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

englishman said:


> look at the car in my sig now thats one phat ride i would race any muscle car in that :laugh:
> 
> one day she will be mine




















































im looking see the low proflie tires and lowered from the factory speed machine.mr what upgrades are you doing onn your ride.


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

and i mean come on its a civic they are born for handeling, so yeah for as low as my car is i can handel turns np and with the turbo an NX let me tell u this car can MOVE on the str8s


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

Xenon said:


> My theory: In the end....Its still just a Civic


 finally someone who gets it


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > and ms natt, I wasn't playing the race card with the whitetrash comment...i was playing the lifestyle card...
> ...


 now your taking regard to that comment ....what about the j-p comment made a few days ago and that I questioned it and you sait ....why is that racist????hmmmmm


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Of course I get it. Rice rockets are f'ing ridiculous IMO....but then again, a lot of people think keeping piranha is ridiculous..

oh the irony!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MR HARLEY said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > 521 1N5 said:
> ...










PM ms natt if you have a problem with what she is doing

back to cars.


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

and if u wanna talk imports then try to put any kind of old skool suped up VS a nissian skyline, im sorry to say but ur old skool wouldn't stand a chance


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

do you guys really do that much racing to justify spending all that cash on a freeking civic?

I doubt all the people here actually do serious racing


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

OH and i was watching this show with all these bad ass cars like bemmers, civic hatches, integras and miatias, and only thing they could to to upgrade the cars was replace parts with lighter parts like all the motors were made of aluminum. it was crazy but the the civic won, sorry for u old skool lovers.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

captinmo187 said:


> but the the civic won, sorry for u old skool lovers.


 again, how many here actually seriously street race?


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

Xenon said:


> do you guys really do that much racing to justify spending all that cash on a freeking civic?
> 
> I doubt all the people here actually do serious racing


 i race once every month when i can at laguna seca, and them i street race every friday night.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

got any tickets?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

i'm not defending import racing in any way...honestly the scene today has gotten way outta hand...

I remember after **** and the queeriest when all these littlepunk asses had to have their ricer mufflers, and clear taillights and sh*t...it made me sick...I didn't want to be any part of that sh*t..cops were coming down because now EVERYONE had an import and the whole racing scene was ruined.

I sold my 300zx because I didn't want anything to do with the scene anymore...to many 16 year old kids with civics and integras and eclipses who thought they were bad ass..

So basically, it's not the cars that are ghey or stupid, it's the f*cking **** driving them...

everything was fun until that f*cking movie came out.


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

i have like 6 speeding and 3 exibition of speed tickets, and these are from like 6 years of racing. so its not bad but now i know were all the cops are at when i race so im alot smarter when/were i race. + im trying to do more racing on tracks, its alot better.


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

You guys can say alll you want about 4-cylinders, and yes they are sometimes quite impressive. BUT, the day i see a sowing machine motor (vtech) in a pro stock drag car instead of a big-block V8, is the day i buy a honda....


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

ok ill admit some racers are dumb as hell when they put just a muffeler, which does nothing but make it loud, and spend all this money on a wings west body kit, and the biggest spoiler they can find, and then do nothing to the motor, and then worst of all they try to rev on me because i look lik im all stock and they have there riced out honda dx (which has no vtech and is NOT made for racing.)

basicily to seperate the ricer from the racer here it is... to me at least.

ricers: buy the biggest POS honda they can buy. put GT or GTR or type R stickers on there( when really GT is usually mustang, GTR is skyline, and typer R is way out of there spending limit. lol) and when they put the biggest spoiler on there and a the loudest, most crome muffeler they can buy on there car, and some crome rims, when really they buy all this from kregen auto lol,

and the racer: someone who knows there cars/imports/domestic, whatever, and know there upgrades and dont run around with the biggest spoiler in the world, and can actually top there car out at over 130mph and is actually down to race and with a car worth racing, and most importantly with racers, sound is to be cool its show ur down to race.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I wss gonna chime in here my man...there are so many ignorangt comments that this thread has lost all intelegent streem of thought.....unbelivable


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

captinmo187 said:


> and if u wanna talk imports then try to put any kind of old skool suped up VS a nissian skyline, im sorry to say but ur old skool wouldn't stand a chance


 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...7&category=6392

heres another


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

why you dont see an in nascar racing


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> why you dont see an in nascar racing


 u ever read super street magazine? they had a civic with 1200 horses put that on a strip with ur nas car


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> i'm not defending import racing in any way...honestly the scene today has gotten way outta hand...
> 
> I remember after **** and the queeriest when all these littlepunk asses had to have their ricer mufflers, and clear taillights and sh*t...it made me sick...I didn't want to be any part of that sh*t..cops were coming down because now EVERYONE had an import and the whole racing scene was ruined.
> 
> ...


 i see you feel the same way i do


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

basicly this hole ricer and domestic thing is like cats and dogs its never gonna end. theres always gonna be something to argue about


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > i'm not defending import racing in any way...honestly the scene today has gotten way outta hand...
> ...


 couldn't of said it better myself!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You kids know nothing about cars. I just picked up a 1978 VW Westfalia...wait till I mod the engine on this bad boy.....I will be pulling low 30's in the quarter!!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> i mean they anit crap if they take them on the track.and they crap on the 1/4 mile either.what ever happen to musle cars they eat rice for breakfeast.my freind had a 1979 cammoro and the thew a vette motor which was 350 he bored out the cinlders and that was fast as hell nothing could cacth him.wake up people vteck is crap.


 Another Import hater. When will you guys ever learn..







Why is it everytime someone talks about import cars, it nothing but hate. And the guys that do have import cars just chill and NEVER hate on American Muscle. Honetly JefandNiko, you've never seen or witnessed a true hardcore import racer. I understand your hate for the imports on the street (some I cant bare to see myself), but some of those on the street are SLEEPERS (undercover drag) that can smoke alot of V8s in a heartbeat. I can def show you a few vids, some parts with a bunch of me and my homeboys, in illegal street races where we've beaten Vettes, Cobras, NSX, Porsches, and even Prowlers. Ive long since hung my hat from the Import scene. But I can def tell you that if I was real temped to get back, I have a low 12 sec (street legal) Integ in the front of my house, that would def kill off most American Muscle it goes toe to toe with. And yes, and 350Z and even Snappy E's G35


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I have no problem with imports and racing them...I do have a problem with people that run around with bolt on "fart can" mufflers that make their cars sound like rabid bumble bees. Oh, even better, when they put them on a VW and splatter the car with Japanese stickers! I once saw a VW decked with Jap stickers and the phrase "Import Killer" on the windshield.









I absolutely love it when I pull up next to a "ricer" at a light and they try to race me. I mean, my 6,000lb brick of a Ford Explorer is SO fast that they just HAVE to prove something...







The funniest part is that I give them a good run for their money without even trying...now that's sad. You're car BARELY beat a brick with wheels and you're proud? LOLZ!!!!

It all boils down to what you like...I happen to like super sexay vintage Corvettes...YEAH BABY!!! Now this car is enough to make me get all messy:


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> jefandniko said:
> 
> 
> > i mean they anit crap if they take them on the track.and they crap on the 1/4 mile either.what ever happen to musle cars they eat rice for breakfeast.my freind had a 1979 cammoro and the thew a vette motor which was 350 he bored out the cinlders and that was fast as hell nothing could cacth him.wake up people vteck is crap.
> ...


 i dont hate impoerts.i love porches bmws and benzes there imports too.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

captinmo187 said:


> jefandniko said:
> 
> 
> > why you dont see an in nascar racing
> ...


 yea but you neesd a laptop to drive it righti so if i drive and on a laptop id rather be on pfury


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

and i dont have a problem with domestics soon as i get my digi cam working ill show u my project car ( my 67 nova with a 383, not yet installed but workin on it, i love old skools just as much as imports


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> captinmo187 said:
> 
> 
> > jefandniko said:
> ...


LOL

do dont need a laptop to drive it. the laptop is there to u can just adjust stuf in the moto as ur driving like, air fuel ratio n stuff like that. and also tells u if ur car is not running right junk like that.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

i dont think they can run they indy without catching on fire or the engine says byebye







wheres as to the iroc was created at the races


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> i dont see any modified copper mins there fast enough and made by bmw


 Minis are made by a company called mini. Its just sold by BMW just like scions are just sold by toyota.

I would take a M3 over a fixed up a faster civic or integ or any jap import. M3 just simply rules! Got the style and speed not to mention the status symbol it comes with. I doubt many of you guys use all the power that is needed thats in your car. I myself am contradiciting but yeah yeah yeah....


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

u put a import motor in an indy body and they will keep up, they are only 2 litre v8 with about 600hp and iv seen imports with over 600hp.... that would be a good racee they should try that


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> jefandniko said:
> 
> 
> > i dont see any modified copper mins there fast enough and made by bmw
> ...


 bmw bought the mini company and the rights


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> jefandniko said:
> 
> 
> > i mean they anit crap if they take them on the track.and they crap on the 1/4 mile either.what ever happen to musle cars they eat rice for breakfeast.my freind had a 1979 cammoro and the thew a vette motor which was 350 he bored out the cinlders and that was fast as hell nothing could cacth him.wake up people vteck is crap.
> ...










Al can still kick my bootay. But it aint fair in a way, your car is NOSed and such while mine is all NA.

All you guys take the racing to the tracks. Keep the altezza light out of your taillights the world would be much better.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

captinmo187 said:


> u put a import motor in an indy body and they will keep up, they are only 2 litre v8 with about 600hp and iv seen imports with over 600hp.... that would be a good racee they should try that


 dont forget the laptop


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > jefandniko said:
> ...


 stand corrected then


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> captinmo187 said:
> 
> 
> > u put a import motor in an indy body and they will keep up, they are only 2 litre v8 with about 600hp and iv seen imports with over 600hp.... that would be a good racee they should try that
> ...


 lol hey if thats why it take then i wont forget it.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> captinmo187 said:
> 
> 
> > u put a import motor in an indy body and they will keep up, they are only 2 litre v8 with about 600hp and iv seen imports with over 600hp.... that would be a good racee they should try that
> ...


 whats with you and a laptop? Just because you've seen The FAst and the Ferious a couple times doesnt mean everyone is holding a damn laptop. Do everyone also have tacky decals and colors on their car with nasty as altezza lights?

NO

Lets be real......


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

yes in nyc everybody has those vechiles with tacky lights.i find humours you need a laptop to drive a car at 100+miles an hour.there noway you can pay attenion to both.what if you hit wrong button and blow up


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I understand the whole taillight thing but i have to ask you how much do you actually know about import racing and equipment?

Do you actually think you will be pressing button on a "laptop" if you were going 100+? Like i said... Lets be real! Think with your head not your fingers.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

WOW... look how many people this thread attracts..
I have a 92 supra turbo, stock body with engine mods ONLY... 
I dont see a problem with imports... i see a problem with Sticker power. :smile: 
theres alot of FAST little civics, then again theres alot of Sticker powered civics also.... where i live, there's alot of guys that love the redlight running.. the worst ones are the Sticker-powered cars.. Vreeeem Vreeeeeeeem.... no VROOM VROOOM.. its fine to fix up a civic... but.. why would someone need to put a "mugen" sticker on a toyota? or a "GTR" on a honda? that's where it gets retarded..... work on the engine.. and not on looks...
and there's alot of fast imports that keep the stock look.
OOh.. one last thing... i don't see the point in driving up next to someone and revving your engine... if you think you're fast.. get out to the tracks....


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

lol the lap top does little to ur max speed, i dont even have a lap top and i toped my car out at 160mph that was when all i had was cold air intake, exhaust and headers. lol


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i've seen a sti sticker on a honda hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha Thats the truth!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

nobody here has a car that requires a laptop for "nos levels" and tempatures, that was a stupid ass prop on a movie that very few people have or need..

all you need really is an S-AFC a AVC-R and if it's a honda/ac..a V-AFC..

then other inportant gauges...no need for a f*cking computer.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> i've seen a sti sticker on a honda hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha Thats the truth!


 AHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH... how bout a SI sticker on a celica.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

Aight.... Why does this all have to do with speed? You guys are missing a large factor of why people customize their cars... to turn heads. Ok.. so I don't want to see the AutoZone specials out there either... there is no need for a '87 Camry to be rollin with an exhaust when the rest of the car is rusting out... and if someone puts a type R sticker on their car.. my only question is "how many horse did that add?" lol... But I have a Prelude with body kit and other mods but I know it's not fast and I don't race I just like the way it looks.

Besides.. i'm not italian or from jersey so i wouldn't be caught dead in an old camaro.. haha


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

captinmo187 said:


> lol the lap top does little to ur max speed, i dont even have a lap top and i toped my car out at 160mph that was when all i had was cold air intake, exhaust and headers. lol


 Maybe he thinks the "laptops" are actually navi... something the average american does not have


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

MinionZer0 said:


> Aight.... Why does this all have to do with speed? You guys are missing a large factor of why people customize their cars... to turn heads. Ok.. so I don't want to see the AutoZone specials out there either... there is no need for a '87 Camry to be rollin with an exhaust when the rest of the car is rusting out... and if someone puts a type R sticker on their car.. my only question is "how many horse did that add?" lol... But I have a Prelude with body kit and other mods but I know it's not fast and I don't race I just like the way it looks.
> 
> Besides.. i'm not italian or from jersey so i wouldn't be caught dead in an old camaro.. haha


 I believe a type R adds 20hp to the wheel according to dynos.


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> i've seen a sti sticker on a honda hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha Thats the truth!


 omg see thats good example of ricer... he has no idea what he has and thinks he cool.

one time at a drag strip i saw a 6cyl mustang that had jap writing on the back window, and a gtr sticker on the trunk (GTR us skyline) and the guy asked what kind of motor he had and the guy replys...... ummm... its a rotary. and the other guy says "oh the kind with the pistons and all that? the mustang owner replys"yeah its got 8 of em.... (opps sorry to say again rotary motors dont have any pistons at all) this guy is an idiot. so the other guy says "what kinds of upgrades u got on it? the mustang owner replys, "ummm... turbo..... then its a long pause. the other guy says"what kind of intercooler u got on it?" the mustang owner say" ummm i dunno it came with it."










yeah there is a very good examply of someone who doesn't know cars and just likes to try and look kool


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> I understand the whole taillight thing but i have to ask you how much do you actually know about import racing and equipment?
> 
> Do you actually think you will be pressing button on a "laptop" if you were going 100+? Like i said... Lets be real! Think with your head not your fingers.


 i think the laptop is to regulate the nos which i think is a joke


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> WOW... look how many people this thread attracts..
> I have a 92 supra, stock body with engine mods ONLY...
> I dont see a problem with imports... i see a problem with Sticker power. :smile:
> theres alot of FAST little civics, then again theres alot of Sticker powered civics also.... where i live, there's alot of guys that love the redlight running.. the worst ones are the Sticker-powered cars.. Vreeeem Vreeeeeeeem.... no VROOM VROOOM.. its fine to fix up a civic... but.. why would someone need to put a "mugen" sticker on a toyota? or a "GTR" on a honda? that's where it gets retarded..... work on the engine.. and not on looks...
> ...


 supra was made to be a spotrs car by the factory.it ant a coup or a sedan in catogoy.supra are fat they came with dual superchargers stock. that say something


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

captinmo187 said:


> lol the lap top does little to ur max speed, i dont even have a lap top and i toped my car out at 160mph that was when all i had was cold air intake, exhaust and headers. lol


 i was doing 150 with a stock m3 i just had to change the rotors.damm thing woulnt stop


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

I try not to get sucked into all the "hype". My car's bone stock and the ONLY thing I've done to it, is switched it over to synthetic oil, which doesn't even count. It's fast enough for me, which is all that matters in my mind. Member, I got the 2003.5 MazdaSpeed Protege. It came with alot of bells and whistles (which I listed on a thread a while back) but basically it's just a 2.0 DOHC 16 valve engine with a Garrett-25 turbo. That's it. Pretty basic, just how I like it. I am a sucker for older muscle cars, though. My dad had a 1970 Monte Carlo when I was growing up, and back then my dream car was a Malibu Chevelle. Still wouldn't mind having one today though.....









-Sarah


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Why is that a joke? Well i think NOS is kinda of a joke not really, just a cheap way to gain good HP faast but i wouldnt mind shooting out NOS to make yourself look like a bad ass.

You do not need a "laptop" to manage NOS. You can shoot it out and manage it manually like how some my friends are doing with their semi fixed cars for fun. Just shoot safe. But if you have lot and lots of money invested in that car i would invest a monitor or something for it but then again, real hardocre people believe in makeing their car fast NA style or maybe some forced induction but NOS is really for show to them.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> yes in nyc everybody has those vechiles with tacky lights.i find humours you need a laptop to drive a car at 100+miles an hour.there noway you can pay attenion to both.what if you hit wrong button and blow up


 You dont know much about imports do you? How many Japanese car out there have you heard of someone having a laptop hooked up to it? I hate civics covered in tacky stickers and big spoilers too but I hate Neons, Focuses, Saturns, and escorts with that same crap on them even more. The only difference between civics and the small domestic cars is the civic is a good reliable car while the small domestics are pieces of crap built in mexico and china. Before you go around comparing a civic to you rmustang or something realize the mustang engine is 2 maybe 3 times larger than a civics so it better be capable of producing 2-3 times more power.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> khuzhong said:
> 
> 
> > WOW... look how many people this thread attracts..
> ...


 Twin superchargers? I think youre mistaken the supra had twin turbo


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

akio525 said:


> jefandniko said:
> 
> 
> > yes in nyc everybody has those vechiles with tacky lights.i find humours you need a laptop to drive a car at 100+miles an hour.there noway you can pay attenion to both.what if you hit wrong button and blow up
> ...


 people dont supe up those car you memtioned cause its a bigger joke than riceburners.and to me its ghetto sorry guys


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

akio525 said:


> jefandniko said:
> 
> 
> > khuzhong said:
> ...


 yes sorry your right turbos


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

American cars are made in china? I didnt know that. I do now recently, a lot of jap cars are made in the US which is starting to cause a lot of problems such as tranny recalls. The jap cars that are made in Jap do not have much or any problems. Kinda irconic eh.......


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

i also have a pruge on my car its fun to see there faces when they see a huge white cloud shoot out from ur hood. and a lap top is basicly a giant expancive gauge. it can really check out whatever ur car is doing with a lap top. not needed but i saw it on a crazy suped up honda CRX was kinda cool because id never saw it till then. now to me it just a giant gauge


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

> people dont supe up those car you memtioned cause its a bigger joke than riceburners.and to me its ghetto sorry guys


Nah, man. You know what's really ghetto? Rims that cost more then the broke-ass car that they're on! Now THAT'S ghetto!!!! lol









-Sarah

Lightening it up, is all.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

NatenSarah said:


> Nah, man. You know what's really ghetto? Rims that cost more then the broke-ass car that they're on! Now THAT'S ghetto!!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hahahaahhahaha so true


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> American cars are made in china? I didnt know that. I do now recently, a lot of jap cars are made in the US which is starting to cause a lot of problems such as tranny recalls. The jap cars that are made in Jap do not have much or any problems. Kinda irconic eh.......


 your off topic cause the germans make the best least matince cars


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

wow 11 members viewing this thread, i am impressed.


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

haha true that sarah!


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

NatenSarah said:


> > people dont supe up those car you memtioned cause its a bigger joke than riceburners.and to me its ghetto sorry guys
> 
> 
> Nah, man. You know what's really ghetto? Rims that cost more then the broke-ass car that they're on! Now THAT'S ghetto!!!! lol :laugh:
> ...


 yea but a good sports car comes with them stock and the low proiles


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

I think I saw a gremlin or pinto rollin down the street with rims and exhaust on it the other day... now that's ghetto.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

MinionZer0 said:


> I think I saw a gremlin or pinto rollin down the street with rims and exhaust on it the other day... now that's ghetto.


 aint a spots car.back in the days the people use to pimp crazy caddys


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

no u havn't seen anything to u come to seaside were i live iv seen every kind of car there is with spinners.... its so sad i even saw a toyota tercel with 20" 100 SPOKE spinners. why?


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> MinionZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I saw a gremlin or pinto rollin down the street with rims and exhaust on it the other day... now that's ghetto.
> ...


 But if you saw the body rust and paint job on the car ... it definitly wasn't pimpin.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> supra was made to be a spotrs car by the factory.it ant a coup or a sedan in catogoy.supra are fat they came with dual superchargers stock. that say something


Twin superchargers? I think youre mistaken the supra had twin turbo [/QUOTE]
yes sorry your right turbos [/quote]
Hmm... funny you said that.... how many vintage american muscles were really made to race? I think it was just techonogy back then and tenagers just incorapted them into racing machines.

Now is a Mustang a race car? Not in my book. It may have the looks of one but it sure aint onn in my book. Now the stang GT is more so of a sports car but i still think no mustang is a race car unless its a svt or corba or saleen, mach1 and all those other version.... BTW: 69 fastbacks and with a corba jet engine is the shinzitz! I was gonna buy one but it was not econimcally good for my wallet and gas


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

captinmo187 said:


> no u havn't seen anything to u come to seaside were i live iv seen every kind of car there is with spinners.... its so sad i even saw a toyota tercel with 20" 100 SPOKE spinners. why?


 ive bee to seaside best party scene in the east coast







.those rims your talking about cost 3000 min


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You guys are misunderstanding with the lights, stickers, and laptops. I do agree that Ive seen some of the worse blinding/shiny taillights and stickers that dont belong. But those are the so-called rookies that have Borla/flowmaster exhausts and racing stripes on their import who irritate even the biggest/most hardcore 4 bangers. Young kids getting into the scene and dont know a thing or two about whats good, whats bad, what to put on their cars because what they saw on TV, and the same ones that cant afford big time named products. And bout those laptops.. WHO IN THE HELL WOULD BE ON THE TRACKS RACING WHILE CONFIGURATING HP MAX ON THEIR CAR? Alot of folks who've seen Fast and the Furious have the intention to copy and dont know why/what its for. Only thing Ive ever used a laptop on my Integ was to check HP, boost power from the flywheel, by using it as a Dyno.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

captinmo187 said:


> no u havn't seen anything to u come to seaside were i live iv seen every kind of car there is with spinners.... its so sad i even saw a toyota tercel with 20" 100 SPOKE spinners. why?


 Was it at least from this decade?.. haha


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> jefandniko said:
> 
> 
> > supra was made to be a spotrs car by the factory.it ant a coup or a sedan in catogoy.supra are fat they came with dual superchargers stock. that say something
> ...


yes sorry your right turbos [/QUOTE]
Hmm... funny you said that.... how many vintage american muscles were really made to race? I think it was just techonogy back then and tenagers just incorapted them into racing machines.

Now is a Mustang a race car? Not in my book. It may have the looks of one but it sure aint onn in my book. Now the stang GT is more so of a sports car but i still think no mustang is a race car unless its a svt or corba or saleen, mach1 and all those other version.... BTW: 69 fastbacks and with a corba jet engine is the shinzitz! I was gonna buy one but it was not econimcally good for my wallet and gas [/quote]
mustang is a sportscar in catogy of degsign sorry to correct you


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > American cars are made in china? I didnt know that. I do now recently, a lot of jap cars are made in the US which is starting to cause a lot of problems such as tranny recalls. The jap cars that are made in Jap do not have much or any problems. Kinda irconic eh.......
> ...


 Soooo wrong. Porchse and all that need a lot of maintance. Skip one and thats your ass! Jap cars, you can skip 20 and your still good. German cars need a lot of maintance.... well on time one anyways.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> captinmo187 said:
> 
> 
> > no u havn't seen anything to u come to seaside were i live iv seen every kind of car there is with spinners.... its so sad i even saw a toyota tercel with 20" 100 SPOKE spinners. why?
> ...


 Spinners are played out... if you ever live in Cali, you'll understand what I mean because they're way too common. Everyone has 'em.. even station wagons/hurst. And the best parties arent in Seaside, its in the WestCoast.. where theres a party going on in every corner.. thats why I gotta be in California!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > jefandniko said:
> ...


Hmm... funny you said that.... how many vintage american muscles were really made to race? I think it was just techonogy back then and tenagers just incorapted them into racing machines.

Now is a Mustang a race car? Not in my book. It may have the looks of one but it sure aint onn in my book. Now the stang GT is more so of a sports car but i still think no mustang is a race car unless its a svt or corba or saleen, mach1 and all those other version.... BTW: 69 fastbacks and with a corba jet engine is the shinzitz! I was gonna buy one but it was not econimcally good for my wallet and gas [/QUOTE]
mustang is a sportscar in catogy of degsign sorry to correct you [/quote]
please read my reposnse... it said it looks like one but not in my book sonny!

I like typing today... 7 more mins before i pick up my gf... lets keep on going!


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> jefandniko said:
> 
> 
> > o snap its eric said:
> ...


 are you talking from experance i had a bmw ten years only change tires often thats it


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> jefandniko said:
> 
> 
> > captinmo187 said:
> ...


 I've seen spinners on a freaking rusty as car in the ghetto the other day.... common as rice in a chinese resturant!

Cali... is the place to be. GOts everything!


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

Lets just agree to disagree on Imports and tuning cuz it's here to stay and not much you can do about it.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > jefandniko said:
> ...


 yyea in ny drive outside the projects and you escaldes and cayness with 22 inch rimms that cost 10000.and people live in the projests


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

The people that own those cars in the projects are called dealers...


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > American cars are made in china? I didnt know that. I do now recently, a lot of jap cars are made in the US which is starting to cause a lot of problems such as tranny recalls. The jap cars that are made in Jap do not have much or any problems. Kinda irconic eh.......
> ...


 Sorry but I disagree. Everybody I know that bought a bmw was unhappy with their car because of all the problems. Mercedes are a little more reliable than bmw but nearly all european cars are extremely expensive to have anything fixed or have routine maintainance done. Japanese cars are usually more reliable than domestic and other imports.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > jefandniko said:
> ...


 Not from personal experience. But my uncles owns 2 ferarris and my other uncle owns 2 porchse. You think i couldnt afford a porchse with the car i have now? I didnt buy one because 1. it was a 2 seater 2.maintance is a bitch to maintane.

My uncles tell me that they have to be on top of maintance otherwise its gonna cost them more money. And everything in that car cost money to fix or replaced. A average check on a ferraeri ( i dont even know howt spell because i dont even research them... too rich for my blood) is around 700 bucks. These cars are made to have percise check ups.


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

> jefandniko Posted: Nov 5 2003, 03:19 PM
> 
> yea but a good sports car comes with them stock and the low proiles


Amen. My car came with 17" gunmetal Racing Hart wheels wit low pros!!!!









_sarah


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> jefandniko said:
> 
> 
> > captinmo187 said:
> ...


 Thats so true everyone and their mom has spinners nowadays in cali. Its funny because I have yet to see a car with spinners that were all spinning correctly. It seems like theres always that one wheel thats spinning at a way slower speed or not at all. I cant believe they spend well over 3 k for those nasty heavy wheels.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

heres achapion riceburner

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...4&category=6256


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> ive bee to seaside best party scene in the east coast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol best party scene sure it is were the white ppl live... dont go too deep inside seaside or ur gonna get shot lol. and thats not a joke. iv been shot at over there.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

MinionZer0 said:


> The people that own those cars in the projects are called dealers...


 then there all dealers cause they all have rimms


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> [Not from personal experience. But my uncles owns 2 ferarris and my other uncle owns 2 porchse. You think i couldnt afford a porchse with the car i have now? I didnt buy one because 1. it was a 2 seater 2.maintance is a bitch to maintane.
> 
> My uncles tell me that they have to be on top of maintance otherwise its gonna cost them more money. And everything in that car cost money to fix or replaced. A average check on a ferraeri ( i dont even know howt spell because i dont even research them... too rich for my blood) is around 700 bucks. These cars are made to have percise check ups.


 Yup, it's ridiculous how much a Ferrari costs to maintain.
A friend of a friend has a mid-90's Testarossa 512. The transmission went and a new one will have to be shipped in from Italy. The final bill for the repair will be $27,000!


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

captinmo187 said:


> jefandniko said:
> 
> 
> > ive bee to seaside best party scene in the east coast
> ...


 all i remember there was astrip with hotels on one side and the beches on the other and lots of babes.this was 10 years ago keep in mind


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > [Not from personal experience. But my uncles owns 2 ferarris and my other uncle owns 2 porchse. You think i couldnt afford a porchse with the car i have now? I didnt buy one because 1. it was a 2 seater 2.maintance is a bitch to maintane.
> ...


 i think if you spend over 100000 mantince should be free for life.i think rolyce roylce does that not sure


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Even oil changes on most german cars are a pain in the ass. a lot of them require a pump to take out the old oil instead of being able to drain it like most cars.


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

ok good lol u staid in the good part of seaside. lol fair warning tho u ever go back DO NOT go in the center of seaside ur u wont be commin back out. no joke at all its that bad.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

another thing good sars when you open the hood the motor is sealed it dont look like speghetti


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> [ive bee to seaside best party scene in the east coast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, Sleaze-side is so great.








A bunch of very over-priced clubs filled with roid-raged guidos looking for their next bar fight. I'm making my reservations right now.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

captinmo187 said:


> ok good lol u staid in the good part of seaside. lol fair warning tho u ever go back DO NOT go in the center of seaside ur u wont be commin back out. no joke at all its that bad.


 dude i live in nyc aint nothing worse in the world trust me lets go to harlem together


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

on a car program there is in the u.k they took a old rusty £200 jaguar, put £500 of nos in there and it beat a porsche 911 GT3,bmw M3 some ferrari, and something else, lol, and they put it on the S.S Invincible air craft carrier ship and the plans had a length of 200m and in that 200meters the jet fighters got to 100mph,the old rusty jaguar with nos on it got to 107mph,lol. american muscle cars are ok,,,, but they cant go round corners, the best american muscle car is the new Ford gt but its not american really.... the suspension is german i think, the body is english, the steering system is italian or something. imho i think Evo 8s are the best car for money, £29,000 for a Mitsubishi Evo 8 FQ-300, that does 0-60mph in 3 seconds....,and 0-100 in about 7 seconds i think,looks well nice aswell, and for 29k its great 4 seats,good handling can own most american muscle cars and can go round corners, 320hp, doesnt to much miles per gallon though 16 miles per gallon, but its gets 320hp out of a 2.0liter engine.will never break down on you or go wrong, great cars!!!!. and as for ricers i also hate them,if its a honda civvic with rims on it worth more than the car,loadsa of stickers,stick on window tint,huge double exhausts clipped onto a puny single exhaust, i hate them but if its a normal civic with modified exhaust system that makes it go faster, new ECU,new air intakes ,etc etc,and goes fast i got no problem with that, or if its gotta loadsa stickers on,clear lights, etc etc and has engine mods and that to, i dont mind that, but i hate cars that are all show and no go.


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> jefandniko said:
> 
> 
> > [ive bee to seaside best party scene in the east coast
> ...


 HAHAHA so true i cant even remember all the fights iv gotten into in seaside. just for being white! lol


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> £


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> on a car program there is in the u.k they took a old rusty £200 jaguar, put £500 of nos in there and it beat a porsche 911 GT3,bmw M3 some ferrari, and something else, lol, and they put it on the S.S Invincible air craft carrier ship and the plans had a length of 200m and in that 200meters the jet fighters got to 100mph,the old rusty jaguar with nos on it got to 107mph,lol. american muscle cars are ok,,,, but they cant go round corners, the best american muscle car is the new Ford gt but its not american really.... the suspension is german i think, the body is english, the steering system is italian or something. imho i think Evo 8s are the best car for money, £29,000 for a Mitsubishi Evo 8 FQ-300, that does 0-60mph in 3 seconds....,and 0-100 in about 7 seconds i think,looks well nice aswell, and for 29k its great 4 seats,good handling can own most american muscle cars and can go round corners, 320hp, doesnt to much miles per gallon though 16 miles per gallon, but its gets 320hp out of a 2.0liter engine.will never break down on you or go wrong, great cars!!!!. and as for ricers i also hate them,if its a honda civvic with rims on it worth more than the car,loadsa of stickers,stick on window tint,huge double exhausts clipped onto a puny single exhaust, i hate them but if its a normal civic with modified exhaust system that makes it go faster, new ECU,new air intakes ,etc etc,and goes fast i got no problem with that, or if its gotta loadsa stickers on,clear lights, etc etc and has engine mods and that to, i dont mind that, but i hate cars that are all show and no go.


 All the great american cars these days are have german enginerring like the crossfire and ford gt.. why... because mercedes are in it together!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

well then there not american muscle cars tthen.i also remember someone calling the new ford gt a all american muscle car,lol wat a idiot


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

we should all go in the chat to discuss this more.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

im sorry i ever started it


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> im sorry i ever started it


 yup theres no end to the import domestic debate.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

akio525 said:


> jefandniko said:
> 
> 
> > im sorry i ever started it
> ...


 _*mike waves an american flag around*_


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

*waves a japanese and british flag about*


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I swear the next person that says "NAAAWWSS" I am going to punch in the face. You sound like an idiot when you call it that. Say N20. 521, I have been in a couple of turbo Z32's. I wouldn't say they are in anyway better than a 4th gen f-body. I wouldn't call either trash.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> 521, I have been in a couple of turbo Z32's. I wouldn't say they are in anyway better than a 4th gen f-body. I wouldn't call either trash.


 well, that's where you and I are different...I'm not into imports anymore, but in my heart i truly do feel that camaros, old and new, look and drive like sh*t.

I hate their stupid long pointy noses, the ugly hood scoop and flip up lights, how the back is like 4 feet off the ground, the cheap looking interior, and the chevy engine inside.

and that spoiler...yuck...those cars are all around crap. sorry man. just my opinion.

and I do take it as an insult when you compare that car with a Z32TT.


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

my rice burner


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

damn, that is rice...


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Heheheheh thats so f*cking funny here there called riceburners too and if you think you can beat them than ur f*cking crazy. My brothers friends Supras cranking out 500+


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

OMG 500+!!!!!! take a walk through a shop at a tech school around here and brag about that, you'll get laughed at. my dad's first engine he ever made there was a 600hp 400 small block. when all you do is race kids on the street, 500 hp is alot, but if you wanna get into the real drag scene........you're gonna need a hell of a lot more than that. this guy i know from clio, michigan, he has a 760hp 383 stroker in his 87GT and he still doesn't dare challenge a lot of those guys down there.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

500hp is nothing to laugh about...that's a ton of HP


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

I fed my p rice, and he likes it


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I got 52 horse in my BIG BLOCK 61 pea green pinto...


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> 500hp is nothing to laugh about...that's a ton of HP


maybe you missed the point of my message, so i'll spell it out again.

on the street, 500 hp is alot.

on the strip, 500 hp is laughable.

easy enough to understand? good u


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > 500hp is nothing to laugh about...that's a ton of HP
> ...


 Perro ....I wouldnt mess with chunks.... :smile:


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > 500hp is nothing to laugh about...that's a ton of HP
> ...


 I missed the point again....

can you spell it out one more time???

I was waiting for someone to bring up the old "my daddies car is faster than your car"

my friends have this 8 million horsepower ferrari...

dude was telling us about his car...then you say....OMG 500 hp!!! take a walk through a tech school and you will get laughed at...

wtf is that???


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I touch little boys in my car while racing


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

although..he did say his brother friends....

just like you...


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

NHRA Summit Sport Compact Drag Racing Series
National Records
Driver E.T. Speed Car Location (Date) 
Pro RWD 
George Ioannou 6.78 205.47 Toyota Solara Englishtown (May '03)

Pro FWD 
Lisa Kubo 8.04 '03 Saturn ION Pomona (May '03) 
Nelson Hoyos 189.51 '02 Chevy Cavalier Pomona (September '03)

Modified 
Vinny Ten 7.71 177.32 '95 Toyota Supra Englishtown (October '03)

Turbo Magazine Hot Rod 
Gary Gardella 8.45 180.31 '93 Honda Civic Englishtown (October '03)

Honda Tuning All Motor 
Leslie Durst 9.93 '89 Honda CRX Pomona (October '03) 
Scott Mohler 135.89 '98 Dodge Englishtown (October '03)


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

ICe EleMenT9 said:


> Heheheheh thats so f*cking funny here there called riceburners too and if you think you can beat them than ur f*cking crazy. My brothers friends Supras cranking out 500+


 that's what it's all about. he insults people for having their opinions, then he brags about his brothers friends supra that cranks out 500 hp, like its something to brag about when it comes to real cars. if you missed the point again, just keep reading my thread until it sinks in, thx!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> I touch little boys in my car while racing


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> that's what it's all about. he insults people for having their opinions, then he brags about his brothers friends supra that cranks out 500 hp, like its something to brag about when it comes to real cars. if you missed the point again, just keep reading my thread until it sinks in, thx!


 I just realized it was about his brothers friends supra, and I posted that...

but don't be a douchebag ...you sure as hell don't need anymore enemies here...


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

I love rice!
It goes great with chicken!
Later
Eric


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> I just realized it was about his brothers friends supra, and I posted that...
> 
> but don't be a douchebag ...you sure as hell don't need anymore enemies here...


 omg not another enemy! that would break my heart if you became my enemy, honestly it really would, that would rank you up there with.....lexilin!


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> ICe EleMenT9 said:
> 
> 
> > Heheheheh thats so f*cking funny here there called riceburners too and if you think you can beat them than ur f*cking crazy. My brothers friends Supras cranking out 500+
> ...


 since you are obviously the authority on everything, what is your "real" car that you have that makes 500hp seem like nothng?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

another soon to be locked thread...with your name in one of the last posts.

suprise suprise..

and I know having Lexi as an enemy doesn't hurt you, because you are used to girls not talking to you.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

> back in my "ricer" days I had a 91 nissan 300ZX TT and my own import shop...we went out of business because we spent more money/time on our cars than the customers...My car was fast as f*ck though


awesome a Fairlady Z..........and Z's are not rice.....they're sports cars just imported

OMG!!! I wish I had seen this thread earlier!!!!
A f*cking rice car......is like a '89 civic hathback with neon green painted put on with a paint brush :laugh: with a fart can a freaking wing, body kit and fake ass japanese symbols that like really mean Please destroy this car.....that's rice

not a freakin 300ZX Twin Turbo

and in Japan and all those places they won't even take a second look at american muscle.....maybe for collector's value but not driving

A supra and Skyline GT-R ARE NOT RICE EITHER!!!!! They are THE Japanese muscle cars!!


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> since you are obviously the authority on everything, what is your "real" car that you have that makes 500hp seem like nothng?


 imagine this truck...blue....no yellow light....and absolutely no mods, just tooooo sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I think this is a very accurate depection of perrogama


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> another soon to be locked thread...with your name in one of the last posts.
> 
> suprise suprise..
> 
> and I know having Lexi as an enemy doesn't hurt you, because you are used to girls not talking to you.


 oh but she DID talk to me!!! she couldnt STOP talking to me. lets not bring that up though she might be watching and get me warned.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

94NDTA and 521 1N5? perhaps....


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Lol thats probably your fantasy bro


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

nah man, im 94NDTA's bitch...

it says it right in my sig...


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

sorry i'll edit it.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

my question is...why do you have that pic on saved on your harddrive???


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > another soon to be locked thread...with your name in one of the last posts.
> ...


 she cant get you warned only you can get warned for flaming and other stuff..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------

